# Looking for long or short term rental in or near marbella



## Rob Law (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, I start my new job in Marbella next week and I'm looking for a long or short term rental, either in Marbella or on a good bus route.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Rob Law said:


> Hi, I start my new job in Marbella next week and I'm looking for a long or short term rental, either in Marbella or on a good bus route.
> 
> Thanks


As long as you can pay a "normal Amount" for rent , you will have no problems finding a place. There is a bigger choice as ever before in this whole region.
Eva33


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

google your requirements and phone up some of the agents that will "pop" up! Marbella can be expensive, especially on the coast, but I'm sure there's plenty of properties in and around the area you need at the right price.

good luck

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Rob.
Nice to see you got a job, my usual reply is try the English language (and Spanish version) of "Sur in English".
Property to let | Marbella | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com
Regards Rob


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you the new Mayor of Estepona - lol ?


----------

